
Beware of Bigotry (how my conference talk got cancelled) - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2018/11/13/bigotry.html
======
throwaway8879
>Doesn’t it remind you of the time of the Soviet Union and the Third Reich?

>I will not hide their names. Just like Nazi criminals these guys should be
known, visible, and prosecuted, as soon as possible.

I don't have much to say about them cancelling the talk. I mean, it is what it
is. Times change and if you want to keep up with the rest of society, you
follow the changes in norms of what is acceptable behavior and etiquette.

Why are you comparing this to the USSR, Third Reich or Nazis though? Please
read some actual history before you make these hyperbolic and childish
statements. I mean, do you understand why people might not want you to speak
at their conference when you compare something trivial and pathetically
irrelevant to a historical event that led to the death of millions of people?

And please, Bobby Fischer would never make it in this day and age with those
comments. Times change.

------
charlesism
He claims it's "bigotry" that someone cancelled his talk after he _literally_
wrote he is proud of being sexist. Not just bigotry, sorry, but reminiscent of
"Nazism."

Sigh.

